# High temp cheese



## jlmacc (Dec 19, 2009)

Hello everyone,
I was wondering where you guys order your high temp cheese from?I have only bought a pound at a time from my butcher.I would like to maybe buy ten pounds at a time to save some cash.


----------



## morkdach (Dec 19, 2009)

www.midwesternresearch.com.


----------



## jlmacc (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks for the link.I went with butcher & packer company.They offered 10# of pepper jack for $44.00.It came to $5.37 a pound with shipping included.So I saved a little bit of cash compared to what my butcher was charging.If anyone wants the link to these people here it is.

http://www.butcher-packer.com/index....roducts_id=893


----------



## downstatesmoker (Jan 15, 2010)

What the heck is high temperature cheese?


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 15, 2010)

I get mine from the local grocery store. 
High Temp cheese is a type of cheese we use in snack sticks, sausage, summer sausage etc. The cheese has a higher melting temp so when you are smoking or cooking it they cheese doesn't boil out or run all over.


----------



## downstatesmoker (Jan 15, 2010)

Ahhh I See.  Must be made of oil instead of milk, at least I would imagine.

Thank you for the information.


----------



## meandmytwodogs (Jan 15, 2010)

www.lemproducts.com

Not sure if this is any cheaper than what you are already doing but they have it!

Dave


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 15, 2010)

Thanks for posting for I will be needingsome cheeses for my suasge pretty soon. That way I can do some of that stuff too.


----------



## fishawn (Jan 15, 2010)

I personally have not yet tried it, but some use Kraft crumbles in their sausage. Supposedly a higher melting point.


----------

